# Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß :-)



## _seabass_hunter (3. Februar 2013)

Petri
Komme aus NRW und wollte mal hier in der Runde Fragen ob jemand mir weiter helfen kann.
Würde ganz gerne im Fluß der Mefo nachstellen ,da es bei uns verboten ist , bin ich gezwungen auszuweichen.
Leider kann ich so gut wie keine Info über Flußangeln auf Mefo finden#dBitte um Hilfe#hGruß


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Wenn sie im Fluss/Bach bleiben sinds auch Bachforellen. Und auf aufsteigende, oder absteigende Mefos im Fluss zu angeln ist nicht wirklich klasse. Verwerten kannst du die nicht, weil es 1. verboten (fällt zufälligerweise in die Schonzeit) ist und die 2. auch ekliges Fleisch haben. Und C&R ist dann auch nicht so klasse, weil die dann beim Laichgeschäft (oder Weg dahin) gestört werden.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Das ist mir klar,will auch keine "braune" mitnehmen.
Mir geht`s um Aufsteiger(Silber ) und ob ich die mitnehme |rolleyes , wenn sie mir nicht vorher aus der Hand flutschen 
Wollte nur fragen wo es möglich ist den Fischen nachzustellen ?


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Die Fische steigen auf, weil sie zum laichen wollen. Dementsprechend sind sie geschützt. Sie haben auch seit langer Zeit nichts gefressen. Dementsprechend ist das Fleisch ist nicht nur extremst weich und matschig, sondern der Fisch auch ziemlich abgemagert.

Küstennah in den Flüssen kannst du sicher mal ne verirrte Mefo fangen. Aber da würd ich dann eher Lotto spielen, oder an die Küste fahren. Dort sind die Chancen viel höher.

Ansonsten eben BaFo's. Was ja auch ziemlich Ähnlich zur Mefo ist. #c


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

hatte letztes jahr im juli meinen lottogewinn
http://s14.directupload.net/images/120706/m5vsue42.jpg


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Die Fische steigen auf, weil sie zum laichen wollen. Dementsprechend sind sie geschützt. Sie haben auch seit langer Zeit nichts gefressen. Dementsprechend ist das Fleisch ist nicht nur extremst weich und matschig, sondern der Fisch auch ziemlich abgemagert.
> 
> Küstennah in den Flüssen kannst du sicher mal ne verirrte Mefo fangen. Aber da würd ich dann eher Lotto spielen, oder an die Küste fahren. Dort sind die Chancen viel höher.
> 
> Ansonsten eben BaFo's. Was ja auch ziemlich Ähnlich zur Mefo ist. #c


Das mit Aufsteigen und sonstiges ist mir bestens Bekannt, das mit dem Fressen ist nicht so richtig.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> hatte letztes jahr im juli meinen lottogewinn
> http://s14.directupload.net/images/120706/m5vsue42.jpg


Schöne Fische ,war wohl ein 6 
Fluß oder Küste ??


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

kleiner bach 3-4 m breit#h


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> kleiner bach 3-4 m breit#h


das hat Spaß gemacht :m


----------



## elbetaler (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Solche Überraschungen sind immer wieder mal möglich, vor allem, wenn man ausserhalb der Schonzeit kein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss #6
Ich bin vor etlichen Jahren an der Ober-Warnow durch einen Fischotter überrascht worden. Der saß ganz putzig vor einer FORELLE !!!|bigeyes Und nagte an dieser umher.
Hätte dort nie damit gerechnet. Daraufhin ergab ein genaueres Hinsehen, dass dort noch einige andere gute Fische da waren. Der Otter-Fisch hatte gute 60cm und die gesichteten waren ähnlich. Ob das Meerforellen waren? Keine Ahnung! Das Ganze war im Januar und ich habs auch mit Wurm und Maden versucht, konnte dabei "nur" Plötzen fangen.

Auf den ersten Blick wirkt die Frage oben allerdings schon provokant. Denn Mefos im Fluss gezielt beangeln zu wollen (ausserhalb Schonzeit), wird wohl die Ausnahme sein.
Fast so, als würde einer nach guten Fangmethoden beim Bismarck-Hering fragen ?... Heilbutt im Fluss, ....Backfische...


Schöne Grüsse :vik:


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> hatte letztes jahr im juli meinen lottogewinn
> http://s14.directupload.net/images/120706/m5vsue42.jpg



Ist das obere ein Lachs und das untere ne Bafo, oder Mefo im Laichgewand?


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Beides Meerforellenböcke würd ich meinen 
Wobei der obere schon ne weiniger tiefe Maulspalte hat. Aber der Schwanzbereich (Schwanzstiel und -Flosse) sieht doch nach Mefo aus.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *



Salmoniden-Fan schrieb:


> Beides Meerforellenböcke




mit sicherheit

oben mefo 
unten bafo


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Müssen wir wohl auf FoolishFarmer warten.

Schau dir mal die Mundstellungen an...einmal grade Linie zur Rückseite der Augen und einmal deutlich dahinter. Der silberne hat wenige Punkte unter der Linie und die Flosse sieht leicht eingekerbt aus. Man hätte mal den Griff Test an der Schwanzwurzel machen müssen, oder ein detailiertes Bild von den Schuppen zwischen Fettflosse und Seitenlinie.

Zu welcher Jahreszeit wurden de gefangen und wie groß waren die?


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Der Schwanzstiel ist zu dick fürn Lachs...

Sicher mit der Bafo, Dorschwilli? Möglich ja, aber macht auf mich den Eindruck eines dicken, gefärbten Mefo-Bocks... Aber egal. Beides definitiv Salmo Trutta.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Beides Salmo trutta... mehr kann man nur nach dem Bild nicht dazu sagen. 

Wer meint, dass es sich um nen Lachs handelt, sollte vielleicht die Fischerprüfung wiederholen


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Schau dir mal die Mundstellungen an
da ist schon der unterschied zu sehen ,richtig beobachtet

anfang juli gefangen 60 und 65cm

Müssen wir wohl auf FoolishFarmer warten
warum?? was sind es denn für dich?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

oh der gute ist ja schon da


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Hab ihm auch ne PM geschrieben. Den Spruch bzgl. Prüfung wiederholen hätte er sich aber sparen können...


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Auf den ersten Blick wirkt die Frage oben allerdings schon provokant. Denn Mefos im Fluss gezielt beangeln zu wollen (ausserhalb Schonzeit), wird wohl die Ausnahme sein.
Fast so, als würde einer nach guten Fangmethoden beim Bismarck-Hering fragen ?... Heilbutt im Fluss, ....Backfische...

*Kurz als Info ,habe nicht vor in der Schonzeit den Fischen nachzustellen ,mit der Aussage das bei uns in NRW die Mefo`s gesperrt sind sollte ich vielleicht ergänzen mit der Aussage das die das ganze Jahr gesperrt sind.

*


----------



## FoolishFarmer (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Wenigstens die paar Fische sollte man als Angler dann doch kennen...


Zurück zum Thema:
Meerforellen im Fluß beangeln ist in Dänemark was ganz normales und dazu noch gleichermaßen legal wie erfolgversprechend! Da gibt's etliche Auen mit gutem Aufstieg auch großer Fische.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Deshalb fahre ich im April dort hin an die schöne Skjern#6


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wenigstens die paar Fische sollte man als Angler dann doch kennen...




Genau weil das Unterscheiden von Lachs/Mefo ja so einfach ist gibts von unseren Dänischen Freunde extra 30 Seiten lange PDF's dafür. #q


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Drei Seiten voll und bis jetzt nicht`s neues erfahren :c
Können wir zurück zum Thema kommen


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

http://www.north-guiding.com/meerforelle/fluss-strategie-meerforelle.html


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> http://www.north-guiding.com/meerforelle/fluss-strategie-meerforelle.html


Danke aber damit komme ich auch nicht weiter , ich suche nach Gewässer und nicht Technik#h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß: klare antwort-danske


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß: klare antwort-danske



Wo ist es bei uns möglich ??


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

in deutschland: wohl nur im norden sh und mv in kleinen bächen und flüssen


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Bin für alles offen.#h Nur welche Flüsse sind es ,wo bekomme ich die Scheine und und und .....


----------



## MefoProf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *



rolcinc schrieb:


> Deshalb fahre ich im April dort hin an die schöne Skjern#6



falsche Zeit und falscher Fluß. Zumndest wenn es um Meerforellen geht


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *



MefoProf schrieb:


> falsche Zeit und falscher Fluß. Zumndest wenn es um Meerforellen geht


Das weiß ich auch werde den Lachs nachstellen  und der Fluß ist schon gut|rolleyes


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *



rolcinc schrieb:


> *Bin für alles offen*.#h Nur welche Flüsse sind es ,wo bekomme ich die Scheine und und und .....



|sagnix mir ist grad so schlecht:#2:


----------



## MefoProf (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

dann ist das sicherlich eine gute Wahl


----------



## _seabass_hunter (3. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

=dorschwilli 306;3814417]|sagnix mir ist grad so schlecht:#2:[/QUOTE]

#c|kopfkrat


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

In SH die Stör - Bramau mit seinen ganzen Verzweigungen.


----------



## _seabass_hunter (4. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Danke, kannst du mir sagen wie die Schonzeit dort ist?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

moin,
wenn du schon extra in den norden fährst, warum versuchst du dein glück denn nicht gleich in der ostsee???

fische im fluss haben immer was mit´m laichen am hut...
fang sie dir in der ostsee, ist nicht schwerer als im fluss und lecker sind sie da auch...


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Jede Meerforelle die entnommen wird, kann sich nicht mehr fortpflanzen... Von daher egal, wann und wo man entnimmt...

Recht frische und noch kernige Aufsteiger schmecken gut. Nur alte Aufsteiger und Absteiger sind nicht mehr so gut.

Aber im Meer angeln ist viel schöner  Ich würd mein Glück an deiner Stelle also auch nicht am Fluss versuchen.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

klar ist es egal wann der fisch entnommen wird...

aber wenn man es so sieht ist ja jede schonzeit völlig überflüssig!

ich bleib dabei, MEERforelle wird im MEER geangelt, nicht im fluss...


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Na immerhin bleibt dann die Belästigung durch die Angler während des Laichakts aus.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Wohin auf Mefo im Fluß *

Du wohnst ja auch an der Küste.

Der Küstenfischer ist halt oft lediglich der Nutznießer derer, die im Binnenland etwas für diese Fische tun.
Wäre sicher gemein die dann auch noch an die Küste zu schicken.
Für die Ökobilanz so oder so...|supergri
Ich müsste mehr als 100 km fahren, bis zur Ostsee gar über 200 Km.
Oder ich setze mich möglicherweise aufs Fahrrad.|supergri


----------

